# Season Pass Conflict Alert



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to be able to tag certain TV shows to issue a alert of some sort when it conflicts with other season pass show's. I know you can of course set priority's and you can look at recording history to see what will not be recorded and why but I would like to maybe have a pop up or have these shows (that I previously tagged) highlighted in recording history.


----------



## hawke581701 (Mar 12, 2009)

totally good idea - it would be nice to have a 'visual' on-screen of what shows are recording and what are being clipped/overlapped, etc


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

It would be great if the conflicts appeared in the MESSAGES section of TiVo and access them using the info button on the remote.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

NJ_HB said:


> It would be great if the conflicts appeared in the MESSAGES section of TiVo and access them using the info button on the remote.


Agreed 100% +1


----------



## BigInJapan (Aug 10, 2008)

I like it. Maybe add an option to generate an email too.

Would really help when you have a Wish List that's set to auto record but occasionally picks up things you didn't expect. When it records what you intended, those are your top priority. But when it finds something you weren't expecting, and that something turns out to be lame, you don't want that to override other season passes.

Since you can schedule a one-time, top priority recording from the web, the email would let you avoid this problem even if you're off travelling when it comes up.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I made an extremely similar suggestion in "Alert user of recording conflicts with message to self" back at the end of September.


----------



## nedbush (Feb 9, 2002)

A couple possible alternatives for showing conflicts if the suggestions above aren't practical for one reason or another

Option 1) Some kind of filtering options in "View Recording History" so I could see only shows which won't record because of a higher priority season pass, etc.

Option 2) A show conflicts option when viewing details on a season pass. Possible information might look something like "One or more episodes of this show will not be recorded because of the season pass for Show XYZ (position 5 in your season pass manager) and Show ABC (position 15). This season pass will prevent one or more episodes of the lower priority Show LMNOP from recording (position 42).


----------



## adspguy (Apr 30, 2002)

Another option would be to just have the entries in the recording history which indicates conflicts be in a different color, like red. I hate having to go through the list of "not recording this duplicate...." messages for every program which airs a few times a week just trying to find the one important conflict. I would love a filter, but even just different colors for each type of message in the history would be very helpful, and wouldn't cause any complications to the user interface. 

On my series one units, I previously used the conflict resolvers on tivoweb to find and relocate conflicts to my other tivos. Now that I have a dual tuner series3 hd, I only occasionally have a "third" program overlap causing a conflict. I don't mind having to manually schedule it on my series 1, but it is such a pain to find in the recording history list.


----------

